# Cooked chicken wing



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

So my boyf always calls Dozer over to eat up pieces that have fallen of food. This happens A LOT bec he ALWAYS eats standing up or walking around. And yes, I hate it. You probably already guessed from my title that now includes a cooked chicken wing as of 5 min ago which we know is bad but Dozer was already stalking him and snatched it in no time. Has anyone else's V gotten cooked chicken bones? Just wanting to know if anyone has survived this. 

And just to vent...puppy accidents 12 week old Penny) only seem to happen under someone else's watch. I literally cannot leave the house now as its been 3 weeks and we are still averaging an accident a day if I leave. But none when I'm home. ARGH!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

When we were first married (42 years ago) we had a standard poodle and a miniature poodle. We let them eat chicken bones, steak bones, etc. all the time and never had a problem. Guess we were lucky. 3 Years ago when Dexter was only 6 months old we were forced to stay in a La Quinta in Nashville while the rear end of our motor home was replaced and we had take out in our room a lot. One day my wife offered our female Rottie a sporkful of mashed potatoes and Dexter lunged at it and ate it along with part of the spork. Fortunately we had some hydrogen peroxide in our first aid kit. We let him drink some of it and eventually he threw up the spork piece. No harm no foul! 

If Dozer does that again try the peroxide. It induces vomiting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Feed the pup some bread and keep an eye on him.
Thats about all you can do.
Any signs of trouble head to the vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't make a dog vomit sharp objects.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

How is the pup??? everything come out okay?

Sounds like you need to keep your pup on a leash when the boyfriend is eating, that way he can't call him over to eat things. IMO not worth the risk, if he can't understand the danger of it then you have to take matters into your own hands.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope Dozer is OK!
Our first V once swallowed a big needle, the vet told us to give him bread and check poo to make sure needle will pass. I think it took 2 days, but everything was fine.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You know, I fed him bread after and checked his stool a couple times but never found anything. We also haven't seen any ill effects. I wonder if he actually digested the bone?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

When my mom's Bassett was a few months old he swallowed a Popsicle stick. Whole. Our vet didn't seem too concerned and told us it would be digested (granted, wood and bone are different) but just to watch him. About 10 days later the stick came out whole.

I'd say watch your pup and just give it a generous amount of time - and definitely don't try to make your pup vomit.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

He very may well have digested it fine. Hope he passes it soon, just keep an eye on him for a while. If you saw white/yellow poo that could be it. When luna gets a more bone heavy raw meal she will have what we call fossil poops.. sometimes white or yellow and rather crumbly.
The real problem with bone is cooked bone... as it will splinter if cooked and thus cause shards and possible tearing as it goes through. Raw bones of all kinds are actually very digestible if they are not too dense like weight bearing bones. Bird bones in general are very light and pretty hollow so are not usually problems unless cooked.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

my vet told me that a piece of bread slathered with Vasoline helps move things through and if it doesn't pass within 48 hours or if they show signs of discomfort/fever/diarrhea, get them to the vet asap 
Hope Dozer is ok!!


----------



## Magnet73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Off topic but my 24 week pup has a concerning look to his skin/coat that is seen on the V to the left of BigRick's posting at the top of this thread. You can only see it at certain angles and light. Fish oil daily for 3 weeks now, minimal raw food to change to a more even balance between kibbles and raw.


----------

